# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  درس خواندن غیر حضوری

## Ari_Sk8

سلام.
من کلاس ۱۰ ام هستم. چند وقته خیلی دارم به این موضوع تحصیل غیر حضوری فکر میکنم. هرچی هم تو اینترنت گشتم شرایطش رو پیدا نکردم(مخصوصا اینکه ما نظام جدید هم هستیم).
میخواستم ببینم اگه کسی شرایطشو میدونه بگه یا لینکلی چیزی بده.
مرسی :Yahoo (6):

----------


## Ari_Sk8

لطفا یکی جواب بده میخوام ببینم واسه امتحان فردا بخونم یا نه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ashil

> لطفا یکی جواب بده میخوام ببینم واسه امتحان فردا بخونم یا نه


بخون

----------


## Ashil

> سلام.
> من کلاس ۱۰ ام هستم. چند وقته خیلی دارم به این موضوع تحصیل غیر حضوری فکر میکنم. هرچی هم تو اینترنت گشتم شرایطش رو پیدا نکردم(مخصوصا اینکه ما نظام جدید هم هستیم).
> میخواستم ببینم اگه کسی شرایطشو میدونه بگه یا لینکلی چیزی بده.
> مرسی


من سال چهارمم امسال رو غیرحضوری گرفتم واسم سود که نداشت تا الان هیچ ضرر خیلی زیادی هم داشت

----------


## Ari_Sk8

من الان دنبال سود و زیان هاش نیستم دنباله شرایطشم.

----------


## Ari_Sk8

لطفا یکی جواب بده :Yahoo (101):

----------


## parnia-sh

*نههههاگه بخایی از الان غیرحضوری بخونی بدبخت میشی
توالان دهمی باید تک تک کلاساتو بری...
اون غیرحضوری مربوط ب بچه های پیش دانشگاهی هس که بناب دلایلی مثل مدرسشون خوب نیس یا ...غیرحضوری میخونن
ب هیچ وجه از سالای پایه غیرحضوری نخون..ب هیچ وجه..اونم با درسای مثل پایه دهم ویازدهم که هنوز سایتایی مثل الا فیلم اموزشی براشون نزاشته*

----------


## skylight

سلام من پایه دوازدهم میرم.مدرسم هم خوب نیست درسم هم خوبه ولی مدرسه وقتم رو میگیره کلا روزایی که مدرسه نمیرم واسم مفیدتره.چن تا سوال داشتم لطفا پاسخ بدین:
1. اینکه مدرک دیپلمم مال مدرسه خودم باشه یا غیرحضوری تاثیری در دانشگاه من داره؟؟
2. مشکلی که واسه مدرک دیپلمم پیش نمیاد و اموزش و پرورش قبولش داره؟؟
3. با توجه به اینکه ما قراره 10 درسمون نهایی باشه اینا چطوری میشن یعنی خرداد اینا رو امتحان میدم؟؟
4. امتحانات دی ماه چطوریه؟؟؟
5. مستمر چطوریه؟؟
6. شهریه این مدارس تقریبا چند میلیونه؟؟
لطفا اگه کسی جواب این سوالات رو میدونه جواب بده با تشکر

----------


## fairy_shaghayegh

> سلام من پایه دوازدهم میرم.مدرسم هم خوب نیست درسم هم خوبه ولی مدرسه وقتم رو میگیره کلا روزایی که مدرسه نمیرم واسم مفیدتره.چن تا سوال داشتم لطفا پاسخ بدین:
> 1. اینکه مدرک دیپلمم مال مدرسه خودم باشه یا غیرحضوری تاثیری در دانشگاه من داره؟؟
> 2. مشکلی که واسه مدرک دیپلمم پیش نمیاد و اموزش و پرورش قبولش داره؟؟
> 3. با توجه به اینکه ما قراره 10 درسمون نهایی باشه اینا چطوری میشن یعنی خرداد اینا رو امتحان میدم؟؟
> 4. امتحانات دی ماه چطوریه؟؟؟
> 5. مستمر چطوریه؟؟
> 6. شهریه این مدارس تقریبا چند میلیونه؟؟
> لطفا اگه کسی جواب این سوالات رو میدونه جواب بده با تشکر


غیر حضوری نخون

----------


## Dr.Tough Girl

سلام...ببینید میدونم همتون فکر میکنید خریته محضه و میخواید پشیمونم کنید مثل بقیه دوستاناااااا...ولی میشه این یه سوالو جواب بدید بعد منصرفم کنید؟
اصلا سال دوازدهم شرایط غیر حضوری خوندن رو داره؟اخه ما برخلاف نظام قدیم مثلا ورزشم داریم جزو واحدامون...نمره اینو از کجا میارن برامون؟
بعد اینکه بخوام غیر حضوری بخونم همون شهر خودم بخونم یا تهران بهتره؟یا اصلا فرقی نداره؟؟ :Y (442):  :Y (442):

----------


## Arshia Afzali

> سلام...ببینید میدونم همتون فکر میکنید خریته محضه و میخواید پشیمونم کنید مثل بقیه دوستاناااااا...ولی میشه این یه سوالو جواب بدید بعد منصرفم کنید؟
> اصلا سال دوازدهم شرایط غیر حضوری خوندن رو داره؟اخه ما برخلاف نظام قدیم مثلا ورزشم داریم جزو واحدامون...نمره اینو از کجا میارن برامون؟
> بعد اینکه بخوام غیر حضوری بخونم همون شهر خودم بخونم یا تهران بهتره؟یا اصلا فرقی نداره؟؟


منم مثل تو دوست عزیز انقدر مدرسمون افتضاحه که مشکلات غیرحضوری خوندنو به جون خریدم ولی خب گفتن که نمیشه دوازدهم غیرحضوری خوند

----------


## Dr.Tough Girl

خدایی بدبخت تر از خودمون ندیدم...مرسی راهنمایی کردی



> منم مثل تو دوست عزیز انقدر مدرسمون افتضاحه که مشکلات غیرحضوری خوندنو به جون خریدم ولی خب گفتن که نمیشه دوازدهم غیرحضوری خوند

----------


## Ebrahim999

> سلام...ببینید میدونم همتون فکر میکنید خریته محضه و میخواید پشیمونم کنید مثل بقیه دوستاناااااا...ولی میشه این یه سوالو جواب بدید بعد منصرفم کنید؟
> اصلا سال دوازدهم شرایط غیر حضوری خوندن رو داره؟اخه ما برخلاف نظام قدیم مثلا ورزشم داریم جزو واحدامون...نمره اینو از کجا میارن برامون؟
> بعد اینکه بخوام غیر حضوری بخونم همون شهر خودم بخونم یا تهران بهتره؟یا اصلا فرقی نداره؟؟


سال اخر ورزش :Yahoo (20):

----------


## amureza

نه نمیتونی

----------


## mohammad-1300

سلام،کسی تو تهران مدرسه ای نمی شناسه که غیر حضوری ثبت نام کنه؟؟؟

----------


## پوریا تیموری

سلام من امسال مدرسه ی عادی ثبت نام کردم ولی پشیمون شدم و می خوام در مدرسه ی غیر حضوری ثبت نام کنم تا بتونم خودمو برای کنکور آماده کنم
آیا با این که الان ۱۸آذر۹۸هستش و با این که من در مدرسه ی معمولی ثبت نام کردم آیا امکان ثبت نام در مدرسه ی غیر حضوری رو‌ دارم؟

----------

